# Dynogen's Prokinetic Drug, DDP733, Enters Phase 2b For Irritable Bowel Syndrome With Constipation



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Dynogen Pharmaceuticals, Inc. announced that the first patients have been dosed in a Phase 2b trial of DDP733 (pumosetrag) as a treatment for irritable bowel syndrome with constipation (IBS-c). This DDP733 Phase 2b trial is a randomized, double-blind, placebo controlled study that is enrolling female patients with IBS-c at multiple centers in the U.S. and Canada.View the full article


----------

